

Can You Live Forever? Maybe Not--But You Can Have Fun Trying - kylelibra
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=e-zimmer-can-you-live-forever

======
iwwr
As lifespans increase, accidents and/or violence will become the leading cause
of death. It's not certain if such a society would become incredibly paranoid,
or if it would cultivate a philosophy to counteract these tendencies.

